# Fizik Antares alternative



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been putting in a bunch of miles on a Fizik Antares VS saddle. I have figured out that a saddle that's pretty flat side-to-side works well for me. The Antares VS is pretty good, the channel is good for a low-pressure-on-the-flesh experience and I can move around on it easily, but I have two complaints: the nose is very wide leading to a lot of thigh rub, and the the saddle is almost completely flat front-to-back. I think something of a rise towards the back would help keep my hips in a better position and ultimately be comfier. I've sat on a few saddles that are rounder side-to-side (Prologo Scratch, Selle Italia Flite, some old Regal-type thing) that make my nether regions immediately yelp in protest.

As I am a fan of the cutouts/channels for alternatives I've been considering the Prologo Nago Evo Plus, the San Marco Zoncolan Arrowhead (has a mild rise at the rear...maybe too narrow?), Specialized Toupe. Are there any others - flat or flatter side-to-side, some curvature up in the rear - that should be on the short list that I've missed?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't say from experience, and it's a slight deviation from what you are thinking, but maybe look at the Kontact?


----------



## jaibautista (Mar 20, 2010)

Try Specialized Romin. I came from the Antares but experienced numbing pain in my sit bones, especially during long rides. After jumping to the Romin, I can now sit for hours on the bike without nagging arse pain. 

Only problem with the Romin is that it really isn't that flat side-to-side. It shares the shape of Selle MP saddles. Then again, it _may_ work for you.

Good luck!


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I concur. I was using an Antares 00 for 18 mos and changed to the 143 Romin, and I love it! Give it a try.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I use and like the Antares . I recently bought and Williams Aurora which also works well for me. It's a bit flatter than the Antares. The Williams has carbon rails and weights 150gm compared to the Antares Kium 182gm. 

Another saddle I use and like is the Sella Italia Gel Flow SLR, which is a bit cushier and weights 222gm.

These are actual weights.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I have one bike with an Antares that I love. I bought another bike with a Selle Italia Flite (original) and after a couple of rides I've come to love it also. I think dimensionally they are close, but the Flite doesn't appear to be as flat. I'm still shocked I like the Flite that much.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

The Kontact looks pretty interesting, I will keep that one in mind. I think the Romin is out if it's at all like the SMP - there's something funky about the angle of my sit bones that disagrees with saddles that are too rounded or sloped where the bones rest. It feels like my pelvis is being pried apart and all the weight lands on the soft tissue in between. 

Well, I have a Nago Evo demo saddle order in with a local dealer (once they get it back it goes to me), if that is a bust I'll head to the local Specialized dealer and do the ass-o-meter check and try a Toupe. And if that fails I'll check out the Kontact. I really wanted to like the Antares VS, but it seems to fall a bit short for my anatomy.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Everyone's butt is different. I used the Prologo that came on my Cannondale for a little over a thousand miles before trying a number of different models suggested by my LBS and from rider reviews and settled on the Antares. While it took a while and a little fiddling with the adjustment I just about forget about it being under me. I found it has to be dead level at least for me as the design is for a Hammock effect and that little give in the middle supports me and gives comfort. Aslo becasue it is a little wider in the nose yo might have to move it a bit back. I have almost two thousand miles on the Antares and my butt is still very happy with it.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Prologo Nago Evo (in sexy Hard Black) is a winner...after a bit of fiddling on the 1st ride I got it in the right position. Wow, y'all aren't kidding when you say one can forget about a saddle. Also, I discovered I didn't need the cutout for comfort, this is the regular Nago Evo saddle. I think I could use a bit of a tweak to the angle, but the little teeth for the seatpost land in "almost right" and "wrong" positions. I'll put on a 100 miles or so and then re-evaluate.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I've ridden the Prologo Nago, Fizik Antares and the Specialized Romin Expert. The Romin is not quite as flat as the Antares, but does have a slight rise at the back, whereas the Antares was pretty flat front to back. I found the combination of the base and padding of the Antares slightly more forgiving than the Romin Expert, and consequently, a little more comfortable. Another thing I noticed between the two is that the cover on the Romin is slightly "grippier" than the Antares, which I find to my liking, especially when climbing seated or over rough roads. It just seems to offer a slightly more secure feeling.


----------

